# Looks like Carson is pulling outta the race.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/politics/ben-carson-sees-no-path-forward-191755324.html

Maybe it's just me, but he always seemed like he was more-or-less asleep at the wheel anyways. Just not a whole lotta drive or motivation. :watching:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/politics/ben-carson-sees-no-path-forward-191755324.html
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but he always seemed like he was more-or-less asleep at the wheel anyways. Just not a whole lotta drive or motivation. :watching:


He seemed to me to have anticipated a more or less civil debate of substantive subjects, and when that didn't happen (hell, it never does), he progressively disconnected.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have always thought he was exactly what this country needed right now. Soft spoken, won't play in the media circus, lots of common sense, very direct and doesn't believe in the 'it's complicated' excuses.

Shame on us for not paying attention to him and our failure to do so is an example of why we're going to fail as a society and a culture.

I can remember a time when we would have. I can remember a time when a man like him would have been president in minute and the rest of these clowns would have been out on the trash heap just as fast.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonder if he will endorse a candidate. 

He's still pissed at TED CRUZ about the false information on the day of the Iowa caucus .

Cruz's ground team was telling the voters "CARSON has dropped out of the race".


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Spike12 said:


> I have always thought he was exactly what this country needed right now. Soft spoken, won't play in the media circus, lots of common sense, very direct and doesn't believe in the 'it's complicated' excuses..


No he is not the right person. He has no back ground in Law, Military, Domestic or International Policy. Pretty much describes NoBama. NoBama is likeable and he at least has a Law degree, but clueless in all other areas. He could not answer easy policy questions.

This election cycle clearly demonstrates just how stupid the GOP voters are, and even Democrat voters to some extent . Of the 4 left, only 3 are qualified to be POTUS, but none of those 3 left has a chance at winning the GOP. Sadly Trump will win the GOP, and Trump is a hard left Democrat. GOP is finished. They simply got outsmarted by the Democrats. Come General Election day you have two hard left democrats to elect. Biliary and Chump. GPO got played and outsmarted.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Spike12 said:


> I have always thought he was exactly what this country needed right now. Soft spoken, won't play in the media circus, lots of common sense, very direct and doesn't believe in the 'it's complicated' excuses.
> 
> *Shame on us for not paying attention to him and our failure to do so is an example of why we're going to fail as a society and a culture.*
> 
> I can remember a time when we would have. I can remember a time when a man like him would have been president in minute and the rest of these clowns would have been out on the trash heap just as fast.


That's the whole problem in a nutshell. People just do not pay enough attention as to who they are voting for or politics, period. Trump is a prime example of this. So is the "Black Militant in Chief". The pathological lying bitch from Arkansas. The little Communist bastard from Vermont. So was Hitler for that matter. My God can't we as a nation do better than this when picking the next leader of the free world?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Me.....I want a Commander-In-Chief that says what's on his mind and isn't afraid to insult others from time to time.

A little profanity here and there is okay, as are brash, in your face, opinions. _Soft spoken _comes across as weak, whether the individual is or not.

Diplomacy has it's place, as does outright statements to the contrary. I want someone who will say......You **** with us, and there will be Hell to pay, and you won't have long to pay it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Me.....I want a Commander-In-Chief that says what's on his mind and isn't afraid to insult others from time to time.
> 
> A little profanity here and there is okay, as are brash, in your face, opinions. _Soft spoken _comes across as weak, whether the individual is or not.
> 
> Diplomacy has it's place, as does outright statements to the contrary. I want someone who will say......You **** with us, and there will be Hell to pay, and you won't have long to pay it.


...Well, that ain't Trump.

Tronald Dump is all bluster and posturing. There is no substance behind it.

I keep saying: He reminds me of Benito Mussolini.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Well, that ain't Trump.
> 
> Tronald Dump is all bluster and posturing. There is no substance behind it.
> 
> I keep saying: He reminds me of Benito Mussolini.


I hear that. Treat others as you want to be treated, and keep a Big Stick in your hand hiding behind you. Never ever announce your intentions. Ever been to a Chump rally and seen the in the crowd he attracts. They represent 30 to 40% of GOP voters.









Looks like a NASCAR event.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Well, that ain't Trump.
> 
> Tronald Dump is all bluster and posturing. There is no substance behind it.
> 
> I keep saying: He reminds me of Benito Mussolini.


Very true! Trump ain't the man for the job.

Initially, I thought Rubio was too young and inexperienced. But......he's looking better all the time. I was told he's in his mid 40's. He needs to make that more clear, as I was thinking late 30's at best.

With that baby face of his, he needs to off-set that with his age. I don't think a lot of people fully realize he's older than he looks.

I also have a gut feeling, that he could get down right mean & nasty when and if needed. That's a good thing!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I like Cruz, but will indeed support the GOP candidate. Hillary and the Clinton's need to go far, far away. She is a joke, and as a matter of fact should be tried and serve time in prison. Benghazi and her emails come to mind. The problem we have is the over abundance of pure crap making up much too much of our populace. Then again, those crap people probably believe my views are crap, so there you go.

If Trump is a man of his word as according to Christie, we should be ok. I can assure you he will be much better for this country than billery and her first tyrant and lying husband to the Whitehouse. My question; can Trump carry enough votes to win the Whitehouse not having the support of blacks, the majority of hispanics(including illegal votes) and the great majority of women?

The opportunities for getting something truly done to turn this country around is possible if the Republicans control the Whitehouse, Senate, and Congress, but I'm not holding my breath for the above reasons :smt1099


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

dereckbc said:


> No he is not the right person. He has no back ground in Law, Military, Domestic or International Policy. Pretty much describes NoBama. NoBama is likeable and he at least has a Law degree, but clueless in all other areas. He could not answer easy policy questions.
> 
> This election cycle clearly demonstrates just how stupid the GOP voters are, and even Democrat voters to some extent . Of the 4 left, only 3 are qualified to be POTUS, but none of those 3 left has a chance at winning the GOP. Sadly Trump will win the GOP, and Trump is a hard left Democrat. GOP is finished. They simply got outsmarted by the Democrats. Come General Election day you have two hard left democrats to elect. Biliary and Chump. GPO got played and outsmarted.


Come to think of it, Reagan and Truman didn't have law degrees either. I'm sure there have been others as well. I think having one teaches one to delve into the fine print, can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Has anyone ever really been qualified to be the president of the United States...... There is no exact job description nor any criteria of qualification one has to have.....

Seems in recent history the smoothest bull shooter gets the votes.... Can you say used car salesman...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The Republican Party is doomed forever, never to win the presidency. 
The views of the voter base has been evolving to the democrats advantage e.g. Liberals, Hispanics, Blacks, Woman, Moderates.
Change or die off (Republican Party)

Trump has brought into favor a bigger voting population base that the Republican Party must have to win the General election .
Hillary n Sanders are leaning very hard to the left thus creating an even larger democratic base with the socialist attitude.

I personally never voted for Barack Obama in both elections. My friends, acquaintances all were on the Obama bandwagon. My union affiliation has supported Obama twice, now all union leaders across the country are endorsing HILLARY.

The Unions or Association members are going against the endorsement in groves across the USA 
Trump has created this movement( thanks to Barack Obama) all across the country. This Trump movement will beat the next nominated Democrat.

If the Republican Party would respect their constituents vote, I say it's the people's choice this time, they need to let it go, I believe if the Republican Party succeeds in their attacks and Trump is not the nominee, you will be hearing
"MADAM President " for the next four years. Once again the Republican Party has great opportunity to win or shoot themselves in the foot.

All the supporters that trump has created will all go away, including the GREAT MOVEMENT,
Mitt Romney now gets his shot at "_Trump_" Today. We should be attacking the Democrats
:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

denner said:


> I like Cruz, but will indeed support the GOP candidate. Hillary and the Clinton's need to go far, far away. She is a joke, and as a matter of fact should be tried and serve time in prison. Benghazi and her emails come to mind. The problem we have is the over abundance of pure crap making up much too much of our populace. Then again, those crap people probably believe my views are crap, so there you go.
> 
> If Trump is a man of his word as according to Christie, we should be ok. I can assure you he will be much better for this country than billery and her first tyrant and lying husband to the Whitehouse. My question; can Trump carry enough votes to win the Whitehouse not having the support of blacks, the majority of hispanics(including illegal votes) and the great majority of women?
> 
> The opportunities for getting something truly done to turn this country around is possible if the Republicans control the Whitehouse, Senate, and Congress, but I'm not holding my breath for the above reasons :smt1099


Good point
It's amazing Hillary can send non-secure emails and get away with it.
My basic theory why the American people have ignored this major breech in security is.....
The average person who texts, emails, doesn't know the difference between a secure server or an everyday email. So what's the big deal about emails, we all do it. The people are not pushing hard enough along with all our govt officials. This breech should offend all who stand for this country.

It hasn't been fully and rightfully explained the damage and differences of a regular everyday email verses a highly classified email.

Who's gonna lay it out, not CNN, and Fox News is to busy going after Trump(the Gop establishment is lost).


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Spike12 said:


> Come to think of it, Reagan and Truman didn't have law degrees either. I'm sure there have been others as well. I think having one teaches one to delve into the fine print, can't see the forest for the trees.


You mean Lieutenant Reagan and Colonel Truman right? I said background in Law, MILITARY, Domestic and International Policy. I could be wrong, but I know of no POTUS without either a background Law or Military. I know 13 POTUS including Clinton did not serve in the Military, but he had a degree in Law and like Reagan was a governor before becoming POTUS.

Chump has nothing. He has never once laid out any Policy other than it will be WONDERFUL. Give me a break. Just proves how stupid the the US public really is.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Spike12 said:


> I have always thought he was exactly what this country needed right now. Soft spoken, won't play in the media circus, lots of common sense, very direct and doesn't believe in the 'it's complicated' excuses.
> 
> Shame on us for not paying attention to him and our failure to do so is an example of why we're going to fail as a society and a culture.
> 
> I can remember a time when we would have. I can remember a time when a man like him would have been president in minute and the rest of these clowns would have been out on the trash heap just as fast.


 Might want to explore further there , I'd hazard a guess that most folks wouldn't much care for his religious stance , since he's a Seventh Day Adventist.

Prior to anyone coming back at me about that one , you might want to examine Adventism *REAL* close-like , including where all their craziness CAN end.......................hint: look to a certain town/event in Texas.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Spike12 said:


> I have always thought he was exactly what this country needed right now. Soft spoken, won't play in the media circus, lots of common sense, very direct and doesn't believe in the 'it's complicated' excuses.
> 
> Shame on us for not paying attention to him and our failure to do so is an example of why we're going to fail as a society and a culture.
> 
> I can remember a time when we would have. I can remember a time when a man like him would have been president in minute and the rest of these clowns would have been out on the trash heap just as fast.


 Might want to explore further there , I'd hazard a guess that most folks wouldn't much care for his religious stance , since he's a Seventh Day Adventist.

Prior to anyone coming back at me about that one , you might want to examine Adventism *REAL* close-like , including where all their craziness CAN end.......................hint: look to a certain town/event in Texas.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Incidentally folks , since American Politics is broken irreparably on *both* sides of the coin...........I'm going to start selling a Kit to cure all the ills inside the Beltway...... 

For the paltry sum of $17.76 you will receive your choice of colors in a Lamp-Post , you will receive a Brand New Rope........... 

Pick a Politician or Lobbyist. 

Some assembly required.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Well, that ain't Trump.
> 
> *Tronald Dump* is all bluster and posturing. There is no substance behind it.
> 
> I keep saying: He reminds me of Benito Mussolini.


That's pretty damn good, "Steve". Wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have 5 pound bags of Feathers, 5 Gal. buckets of Tar, and 10' Rails for sale as a kit!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> *I like Cruz,* but will indeed support the GOP candidate. Hillary and the Clinton's need to go far, far away. She is a joke, and as a matter of fact should be tried and serve time in prison. Benghazi and her emails come to mind. The problem we have is the over abundance of pure crap making up much too much of our populace. Then again, those crap people probably believe my views are crap, so there you go.
> 
> If Trump is a man of his word as according to Christie, we should be ok. I can assure you he will be much better for this country than billery and her first tyrant and lying husband to the Whitehouse. My question; can Trump carry enough votes to win the Whitehouse not having the support of blacks, the majority of hispanics(including illegal votes) and the great majority of women?
> 
> The opportunities for getting something truly done to turn this country around is possible if the Republicans control the Whitehouse, Senate, and Congress, but I'm not holding my breath for the above reasons :smt1099


You and me both! Even Harry Ried whom I detest at least respects Ted Cruz:


> "Ted Cruz, I don't like a lot of the things that he stands for, in fact most everything he stands for. But I have some degree of respect for him because he believes in something," Reid said in a radio interview. "He has a set of values. I don't agree with his values, but he speaks what he believes are the right things for the country."
> 
> "And I appreciate someone that does that. I think he's really hurt the country with being the person that closed the federal government for 17 days, but at least he set out doing what he said he would do," he added.
> 
> "Now, Marco Rubio in my book is a totally different character. He doesn't stand for anything - nothing. He's an opportunist first class," Reid said.--http://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2016/03/03/harry-reid/


But when all is said and done, I'm afraid we're gonna' be stuck with Trump. I believe he will win the nomination and the presidency regardless of the minority vote. Voter registration for the Republicans is up some 41% while it is down some 30% for the Democrats. After 8 years of the "Black Militant", people are crying out for a change of direction. As for Christie, just a few weeks ago he was calling Trump a "clown and carnival barker". That fat swine is out for Christie and Christie only. He's reading the writing on the wall and perhaps is looking to play a major roll in a Trump administration. Attorney general maybe? He gets a thrill riding around on Trump's jet and on Air Force One after kissing the "Black Militant's" ass after Hurricane Sandy. Now it's Trump's ass to kiss. I'm surprised that those jet's didn't crash with all that weight. They'd need an "Antonov An-225" the world's largest cargo plane to ferry his fat ass around. Forget about the 747 we'd be buying the next Air Force One from the Russians if Christie were elected president. I don't think that'd go over too well with taxpayers. 


> Whether you need to get an airliner across a continent without flying it, piggyback a space shuttle to its launch site, or ship Snoop Dog's oversized tour stage to Nigeria, or (Christie's fat ass*) you're going to need the world's biggest and strongest aircraft: the Antonov An-225.--gizmodo.com/the-worlds-largest-cargo-plane-can-swallow-a-737-whole-511093454 *I added that.


Indeed, as much as I detest Trump he will be much better than the pathological lying bitch from Arkansas or the little Commie bastard from Vermont or any other Democrat for that matter. This will be no time to stay home on election day. We must support whomever secures the Republican nomination. We just have to hope that the Republicans do not try and steal the nomination from Trump if Trump keeps on winning most of the primaries. They can do this by keeping all 4 maybe 5 if you include Carson (is he in or out?) in the race thus depriving Trump in the delegate count leading to a brokered convention. Trump could then go third party taking all of his pissed off and disillusioned voters with him. This will guarantee a victory for the "bitch". More than likely we will then be kissing our Constitutional Republic goodbye for at least decades to come if not for good.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> That's pretty damn good, "Steve". Wish I'd thought of that.


Jean's may be better than mine.
Building upon my "Tronald Dump," she has decided to call him "The Dumpster."

...Or, we could just go with "Benito."


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jean's may be better than mine.
> Building upon my "Tronald Dump," she has decided to call him "The Dumpster."
> 
> ...Or, we could just go with "Benito."


 Ironically , Mussolini may have had a higher degree of honesty , and he didn't have hair that resembled nylon monofilament fishline.

As per Christie , firearms owners who consider him to be a viable option should take a look at New Jersey's firearms AND ammunition laws. Any her familiar with the statutes covering hollow point ammunition in the Garden State?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

dereckbc said:


> You mean Lieutenant Reagan and Colonel Truman right? I said background in Law, MILITARY, Domestic and International Policy. I could be wrong, but I know of no POTUS without either a background Law or Military. I know 13 POTUS including Clinton did not serve in the Military, but he had a degree in Law and like Reagan was a governor before becoming POTUS.
> 
> Chump has nothing. He has never once laid out any Policy other than it will be WONDERFUL. Give me a break. Just proves how stupid the the US public really is.


I don't think that's true. I just saw his entire set of policies and plans for Obamacare, the boarder, the economy, etc., today. I'm not saying I really like the guy, but what I really like is the truth.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Spike12 said:


> I don't think that's true. I just saw his entire set of policies and plans for Obamacare, the boarder, the economy, etc., today. I'm not saying I really like the guy, but what I really like is the truth.


I really like trump , don't worry about these "trump haters" LOL, on the forum. A Cruz nomination will not carry or grow enough to beat Hillary.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I just want to see a Trump vs Hillary debate, lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> I just want to see a Trump vs Hillary debate, lol.


I'd be more interested in seeing them do a cage match. :watching:

Free-style of course.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh the money they'd make for that on PPV, lol.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

TAPnRACK said:


> I just want to see a Trump vs Hillary debate, lol.


Only if their noses grow with each lie.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> I'd be more interested in seeing them do a cage match. :watching:
> 
> Free-style of course.


 Nnnnawww..........a Dog Brothers type full contact stick match.


----------

